# Battery power for LGB Anna 040



## Constantine (Apr 28, 2008)

Doing my second G scale, first done about 15 yrs and was track powered. This small rr will be battery powered. I have an LGB Anna 040 that I want to use and experiment with. I have taken it apart, very easy and have some observations and questions. 
Observations: Pickup shoes detach easily enough. It has a front & cabin lite and its appears to have a smoke unit. Under the boiler is a pcb and I can see the wiring to lites and smoke heater. The pcb board is connected to 2 minature plug as part of the boiler door. Never saw it before/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> Red/black wires go to these plugs. There are 3 wires that go to the motor area. A white and greem wire connect directly to the motor terminals. I don't know where the 3 wire (brown goes to. It has a 3 way switch. 
Questions: 1) whats the 3 wire(brown) for? 2) Can I not just connect a battery to the green/white to power it and use the 3 way switch for stop, fwd & rev? 4) Is this not where I would connect the output side of my speed control unit? 5) what does the pcb do with its circitry? 
BTW I will go with the RCS system or with their electronic control unit and my own RC T/R. As an aside I been flying RC for the past 30 yrs and the last 5 totally electric. Wish I have saved all my old NIMH batteries/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0>


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I just finished up a RCS conversion of an LGB Diesel Switcher and all wires were black....I cut and tossed all! Added 3 12v GOW bulbs, and removed all sliders and PCB/DCC interface board. Sorry not too much help! But it was simple enough...if you call this guy, he should be able to help more than I! 

Dave Goodson 
425-823-3507 

the EVO from RCS is a great way to use what you have-I started with that system a few years back!


----------



## Constantine (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...I feel the same ways as you. I applied some power to the two motor wires and yup...she goes. Heck, rip everything out and just setup a plug to my lttle battery car which I'm in the process of scratching now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

14.4 is working well for me "currently"--please excuse the pun! 3+ hours on 14.4 NiMh, battery on board with sound in trail-car...make sure you isolate motor from track just in case you visit a friend with Track Power! 

cale


----------

